# Nav Problems



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, first post

I got a new phone yesterday and installed the app but it's hardly working, when using Uber Nav. Arrow pointing in the wrong direction , it lags far behind and when beginning, it doesn't show navigate. Contacted Uber and they were no help. Any ideas ? Thanks !


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The Uber app navigation is useless. Use Google Maps or Waze.

p.s. WELCOME to UP


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

TForan said:


> Hi, first post
> 
> I got a new phone yesterday and installed the app but it's hardly working, when using Uber Nav. Arrow pointing in the wrong direction , it lags far behind and when beginning, it doesn't show navigate. Contacted Uber and they were no help. Any ideas ? Thanks !


Need more info, which phone?


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

NewJerseyFlyer said:


> Need more info, which phone?


It's a Moto 6, which replaced a Moto 4 and the Nav worked fine on that.


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

TForan said:


> It's a Moto 6, which replaced a Moto 4 and the Nav worked fine on that.


Ah....can't help you there. I have never owned a Motorola. Well, that's actually a lie, my very first one was a Motorola but that was a bag phone, and many, many years ago...lol


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

NewJerseyFlyer said:


> Ah....can't help you there. I have never owned a Motorola. Well, that's actually a lie, my very first one was a Motorola but that was a bag phone, and many, many years ago...lol


 I don't think it's an issue with the phone.

I set it to high accuracy. Maybe that will work.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

The navigation on the new app suck balls. It constantly lags up and freezes. I keep reporting it saying YES, I've re installed. YES I've logged out/in. They simply dont GAF I'm guessing.


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S6. Since installing the new app, the Uber navigation freezes nine times out of ten after I accept a new ride. I use Google Maps as my default for navigation while on a trip, but I rely on the Uber nav sometimes for pickup, but ALWAYS for those last couple hundred feet or so to see really where the rider is and to have the exact street address visible. Sometime GMaps (using GPS coordinates only) doesn't get the house number right, so I need the Uber nav for smooth pickups and drop offs. I haven't called yet, because they will have no clue what to do. Does anyone know how to formally report a bug?


----------



## UberGeebs (Mar 25, 2017)

I am having the same problem with my Galaxy Note 9. I didn't have any issues with the Galaxy Edge 7. Luckily I use my car GPS map as a backup and for areas where I am going but I have been worried to drive a busier day because of the Nav issues.


----------



## BikerSky (Dec 23, 2016)

I am also having this problem. iOS 11.4.1. New uber app.
Uber nav doesn't know north vs south. 
Lagging 6-12 blocks behind where my car is. 
Good thing I know San Francisco or I'd be screwed. 
Went to green light center and been PMing with support. 
They're all worthless. Why the hell aren't there any techs for us to speak with. 
I would update to iOS 12 but I'm really afraid of what might happen. 

Anybody solving this problem, please post.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have had three rides in the last couple weeks.....one today.....that shorted me a bunch of miles. I had a trip a couple weeks ago that shorted me THIRTY MILES on a THIRTY-ONE MILE ride!!! Like HTF can THAT happen?????


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been re-booting daily, shutting off wi-fi and making sure the location is set to high sensitivity. It's been working correctly this week.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its really gotten bad a couple days ago i dont think its my phone either slow to calibrate...........


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mine today uber map is blank no streets only blue travel line .voice works but no streets showing. I turned off. Reset . Even reinstalled Uber app no change still blank map


----------



## Jcon (Oct 12, 2018)

TForan said:


> I've been re-booting daily, shutting off wi-fi and making sure the location is set to high sensitivity. It's been working correctly this week.


How do you set the location to high sensitivity?


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Jcon said:


> How do you set the location to high sensitivity?


 Under location in settings.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I was beginning to think I was the only one having this problem. I have Android and Verizon. I've done a factory reset on 2 different phone . Uninstalled and reinstalled Uber Waze and Google maps and apps several times. Nothing helps .no street view. Google is about the best so far no problem. I too have emailed and talket to Uber also sent screen shots .my problem started last week. They said in a email they turned it over to their IT Dept. So far nothing has changed. Been going on over a week.


----------



## Kcruiser09 (Sep 18, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one having this problem. I have Android and Verizon. I've done a factory reset on 2 different phone . Uninstalled and reinstalled Uber Waze and Google maps and apps several times. Nothing helps .no street view. Google is about the best so far no problem. I too have emailed and talket to Uber also sent screen shots .my problem started last week. They said in a email they turned it over to their IT Dept. So far nothing has changed. Been going on over a week.


I've been having the same exact issue on my android sprint phone since mid September. Went through the same steps restarting, force closing, cleared cache, uninstalled-reinstalled... they even suggested I get a new phone. The weird thing is the app will work intermittently for 1-3 rides before it stops showing pay after droppoff but STILL SAYS I'M ONLINE. It's been so frustrating I've signed up for a real part time job and I'm ready to uninstall the driver app permanently.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Still having to reboot my phone a couple of times a day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

, "TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!

Consider Waymo ( Google)owns a chunk of Uber.
Google/ D.A.R.P.A./ also owns Google maps& Nav.
Google ( Big Brother) also owns Waze.

Navigation Problems ?

Research the Number of Anti Trust investigations and Lawsuits worldwide against Google.

Its a small world after all . . .


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> , "TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!
> 
> Consider Waymo ( Google)owns a chunk of Uber.
> Google/ D.A.R.P.A./ also owns Google maps& Nav.
> ...


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I know Uber says it is recommended to use their own navigation but in my opinion it is not any good. I prefer Google or Waze. I had to use Uber nav a few times lately because of a problem with Waze. It wanted to take me on one way streets, through corn fields and once it thought I must be driving a Duck because it insisted I go straight into the river.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes don't like Waze for same reason. Problem with google it gets the house number wrong 3 out of 5 times. So when I get on block have to switch to Uber for house # but no street view just blue line and arrow


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Yes don't like Waze for same reason. Problem with google it gets the house number wrong 3 out of 5 times. So when I get on block have to switch to Uber for house # but no street view just blue line and arrow


Doesn't G maps stay open in a window on top of the Uber app, when you go back to the Uber app for that last block?
I also switch back to the Uber app for the last block, in order to get the exact address and possible business name, but Gmaps stays open in a small wondow, so I can view my detailed progress, as well as the Uber map's simple blue line.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No if I switch back to Uber navagation. It goes on top of google maps no small window so all I can see is Uber with blue line. If i want google I have to switch back to google map


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> No if I switch back to Uber navagation. It goes on top of google maps no small window so all I can see is Uber with blue line. If i want google I have to switch back to google map


Are you using an iPhone? A Gmaps window stays open on top of the Uber app on multiple Android devices I have. Or, if you are using Android, maybe there's a setting that will let Gmaps stay active.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Android


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Android


I don't know what to tell you. On my Nexus phones running Android ver 8.1, Uber Driver ver 3.182.10001, and Maps ver 10.2.1, Google Maps goes into picture-in-picture mode when I switch to the Uber app during the last block before pickup, so I have a small map window floating on top of the Uber app.
I will often switch to the Uber app on the way to a drop-off, as well, to double-check the destination. I get the same Maps PiP, which I double-tap to resume full screen.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have All the same verisons as you . I'll have to look again tonight when I go on line. But Uber pops up on last block and covers google map. If I want google map back I have to hit the nav button again .then google will go on top of Uber.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The worst seems to be immediately upon ping acceptance. I now wait longer than ever for correct orientation and navigation.
I wonder if it has anything to do with this possible Uber strategy: Uber doesn't want us to know the exact pickup location because we will possibly reject the ping...the less we know...the better for Uber...they just want us to take any ping they send...don't ask questions...just slowly figure out where to go...invest some time...frequently in traffic...then, nav finally resets...it has gotten slower. Like a previous poster said, know your city.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Just a thought maybe there are too many of us now. And the system can't take that many do we over load it and it slows down.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Garbage, I had someone who had no idea where anything is, like no sense of direction, jut addresses, really scary. Then my phone goes blank after I accept her. So she says go left and sends us in the wrong direction and I think, "no opposite direction." So now it's too late, and the GPS kicks in saying make 3 rights over and over. I filly look at the waze map when it launches, and see I'm 3 blocks in the wrong direction. So always fun.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I have All the same verisons as you . I'll have to look again tonight when I go on line. But Uber pops up on last block and covers google map. If I want google map back I have to hit the nav button again .then google will go on top of Uber.


I checked for any settings in the Uber or Gmaps apps that might help. But, I couldn't find any, apart from the Nav choice in the Uber app, which I assume you already have set to Google Maps.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes I have it set to google. I also check setting. Reset phone etc when it first happened October 7 . I also went to uber office they said it was happening to hundreds of phones many Androids. A few iphones their teck peoplewere working on it.

Yes I do have it set to google maps
Thank you


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

You might try the app permissions for Uber. I think there was a setting that makes it overwrite other apps. In 8.0, Settings/Apps & Notifications/Special Access/ Draw over other apps (this is on a LG G6, so your menu structure may be different). I've not changed my settings as I use Nav within Uber, so YMMV.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Turn app on today and it worked. Who knows why or for how long. Only thing that changed is Moto did an update last night


----------



## Niagaran (Oct 4, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Doesn't G maps stay open in a window on top of the Uber app, when you go back to the Uber app for that last block?


You can turn that off. (I did). I can't post a link but google: "turn off Google Maps picture-in-picture in android". Basically: Settings...Notifications...Special App Access...Picture in picture.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Niagaran said:


> You can turn that off. (I did). I can't post a link but google: "turn off Google Maps picture-in-picture in android". Basically: Settings...Notifications...Special App Access...Picture in picture.


The OP was having the opposite problem, though. He wanted PiP, but wasn't getting it. (I also like having it.)
But, it's good to know!


----------

